# Now, Lets really get this party started! (2)



## Frankie (Oct 26, 2005)

This may be long, please _please_ take the time to read, it is so *very *important!













This is our 3rd annual $4 Mission of Thanks!

Why $4? Because it is 4 weeks before Thanksgiving and we are asking for a $1 a week for just how thankful you have been this year for your special herd of miniatures.

This is a simple idea we started 2 years ago that works so very well! We are asking for $4 from each LB Member to give to the Chances Mini Horse Rescue.

Right now there are over 3000 LB members and this does make a huge difference, $4 at a time. You say it doesn't work, well, we have raised over $8,000 doing it $4 at a time. With winter coming on we know finances can be tough to come by, but feel too that $4 is an amount most can contribute. We more than understand those who just can not contribute, we just feel the $4 makes it easier for those who want to help, but a larger donation can be tough to come by. Keep an eye on this thread and watch the total grow!

CMHR has had a tough financial year due to so many natural disasters, so the $4 Mission of Thanks is more important than ever. And YES, your $4 makes a very big difference. CMHR does not care if this is a show horse, or just a pet, if it is registered or not, THEY JUST GO IN AND HELP THE HORSE! In the past month they have taken in a number of boys that need to be gelded, they have also taken in a dwarf in need of care and have helped large numbers during the hurricanes.

To donate:

www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Paypal button on most pages.

Or by mail:

Virginia St. Pierre

735 Chestnut Lane

Berryville, VA 22611

This is Ginny's favorite time of the year! She loves running to her mail box and see what surprises there are for that day.

Also continue to watch this thread! Members will do matches. If you donate on certain days, members match those donations making your money worth more. We will also have horse services, tacks and gifts for certain donations made. Watch for those. If you would like to make a service or tack donation for more $ donations, please email or pm me.

Mary Lou: DO NOT PIN THIS THREAD, WE HAVE WAY TOO MUCH FUN KEEPING IT UP THERE.

$4 is not a have too for anyone. We have been given anything from $1 to $200. We have had members donate their services, do what they can, as a financial donation was not possible. We understand! Any and all is greatly appreciated.

You do not need to post your donation here. Ginny is the only person who will know, and Ginny appreciates each and every dollar!

My 12 year old son would like to get this party started! He is donating $4 for each one of his 3 horses!

Me, well, I am so very thankful for Prints



and her continued recovery, need to think what all that thankfulness is worth!



Then I need to make sure I have that much in the check book.





This is such a great cause, and you may never know when you may be in the midst of a natural disaster and you need CMHR to come in and help! We are so very thankful for them and ALL they do.

edited for spelling.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 26, 2005)

THANK YOU FRANKIE

As you all know we collected a large sum for the hurricane farms. All that money is going to them. Due to that fundraiser we have had nothign coming in for our rescue minis. If you have watched the rescue board we have taken in more rescues this year then any other year!!! and with fall coming we are taking in more. Most of these horses were intact stallions that we have had to pay to geld (in keeping with the CMHR bylaws) so we are going thru money like water.

We just took in a dwarf who is in serious need of gelding and has big problems with his hooves. He is going to have to be put under just so the veternarian can work on his hooves.

We hate to ask for more donations so soon after the hurricanes but our minis still need us!!

I thank all of you from the bottom of my heart

Kay


----------



## Frankie (Oct 26, 2005)

Kay, thanks for posting the additional information. With all going on, we know many people have given to many different organizations, to help so many people and animals. Our hope is by just asking for $4, they will be able to help the rescue as well so they may continue their work through 2006.

Times are tough. But take a look at what $4 is? I think Starbucks coffee is up to that. Ok, no Starbucks for one day and your donation is made!

Last year we had some farms whos own horses gave up their treats for a few days, to give their $4. I know how spoiled mine are, but not all minis are treated and taken care of the same. I think mine too could give up their treats for a few days so some other mini could just get hay.





Mine and yours are fortunate, not all are, thus the reason for the $4 Mission of Thanks!

You guys are the greatest and the next 4 weeks are going to be so much fun! Please check back often and for any questions, email me, Kay, or Ginny. For more information on the rescue, please take the time to look at their site.


----------



## shane (Oct 26, 2005)

Frankie said:


> Kay, thanks for posting the additional information. With all going on, we know many people have given to many different organizations, to help so many people and animals. Our hope is by just asking for $4, they will be able to help the rescue as well so they may continue their work through 2006. Times are tough. But take a look at what $4 is? I think Starbucks coffee is up to that. Ok, no Starbucks for one day and your donation is made!
> 
> Last year we had some farms whos own horses gave up their treats for a few days, to give their $4. I know how spoiled mine are, but not all minis are treated and taken care of the same. I think mine too could give up their treats for a few days so some other mini could just get hay.
> 
> ...


can you tell me were to go to donate please


----------



## Frankie (Oct 26, 2005)

Shane,

Information to donate is at the top of the thread. I know it's kind of long, so will add here as well.

To donate:

www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Paypal button on most pages.

Or by mail:

Virginia St. Pierre

735 Chestnut Lane

Berryville, VA 22611

Checks Payable to: CMHR

Thank you so very very very much!!!!!!


----------



## showoffs (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Frankie,

Thank so much for getting this started again this year!

Cash donation on its way.

Also, just let me know who the lucky person is who is getting the water resistant driving cooler so I can make it up in their colors and get it sent off to them.

Shannon


----------



## lvponies (Oct 26, 2005)

I just sent in $4.00 from each of my 13 minis. They (and I) are hoping to help minis who have not been as well loved as they have been.





Come on everyone!! This is a great cause. Your money goes to help truly deserving minis find a better life.











YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 26, 2005)

I will donate in a bit some for raven in the name of her own farm



and then from me

Happy Holiday Season!!!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 26, 2005)

The greatest person in the world, IS A LB FORUM MEMBER!

THANKS SOOOOOOOOO MUCH! And we are off to a another great start!

Oh, could you put $4 Mission in your payment, want to make sure the forum knows what great things they have done by supplying them with a total.

It's going to be a great first day!!!!!!!!!!








Wanted to add, I did not start this as a rescue member, or a rescue founder, as I am not, I only started it as I saw an easy way MOST could participate. People want to donate, just not always possible due to dollar amount.

My one true gift in life is the gift of gab, so I have to use it sometimes, and as you will see over the next 4 weeks, I'll be using my gift.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 26, 2005)

frankie

you are huge part of cmhr. what would we do without you and your great ideas and your gift of gab.





we could have never gotten this rescue off the ground and helped so many minis without our lb members. without a doubt they are the most giving people!!

Kay


----------



## Frankie (Oct 26, 2005)

*WE HAVE OUR FIRST GIFT!!!*

It is a gift card from TSC Stores.

The card value is $25, donated by a forum member.

To win this gift card, all you have to do is:

Make a donation of $50 to CMHR, all $50 goes to CMHR, card was donated.

Respond to this thread saying your are making your $50 donation, and tell us either by paypal today or by u.s mail, in the mail by tomorrow.

The first person to respond, it's yours!!!!!!!

Ginny will verify for me you have sent donation, we will wait a few days or so if my u.s. mail, I will be in touch with you for address, and it will be in the mail to you. If not verified, this card will be put up again at a later date!

You win, CMHR wins!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry if you do not have a TSC Store, but look for more gifts in the weeks to come.

COME ON, HIT THAT REPLY BUTTON!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh, it's so hard to wait! But I want to make my donations on days when they will be matched so my money will go twice as far. The horses deserve that!





This year I will make one donation a week.

One for my horses- Spyder, neglected and unloved most of his life. Bo, who has never known hunger. And Kody, wasting away in someone's backyard, ungelded and only turned out at night so he wouldn't scream at the neighbor's mares...

$4 x 3 horses = $12

One for my family, for the blessings of love and laughter and a place to call home...

$4 x 3 people = $12

One for my new job, for the opportunity I've been given and the good fortune that is mine...

$12

And for safety and comfort and land that doesn't move under my feet or rise up against me and isn't covered by water that didn't fall from the sky...

$12.

Helping these horses? *Priceless.*

Leia


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 26, 2005)

Cowboy, Skipper, Dinah, Pia, Dancer, Bobbi, Buttons, Bright, Star, Red, Mooney, Lace, Spring, and Willow would like to donate. They appreciate that CMHR tried to assist a little horse in this area just last week....and hopefully a new home resulted.

Check in tomorrow's mail.

Charlotte


----------



## tuffsmom (Oct 26, 2005)

I talked it over with Tuffy, and we decided that $4.00 was not enough to buy all of the resuce horses peppermint treats. So we donated a little extra!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 26, 2005)

Are any of the above (bottom of page 1) buying the $25 gift card????? For $50





There are so many of you, not sure of the dollar amount, and if it was for the card. Can you edit your post and let me know?








Man oh man, what a good problem to have!!!!!!!!!!!

And to all and your wonderful little ones,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 26, 2005)

Times are tight, but I knew this was going to happen and I donated a little more than just $4.00 to CMHR. It really is a great cause.





Frankie... That card is for someone other than me


----------



## Bluerocket (Oct 26, 2005)

Well lets see:

Fox Holler Farm has ---

15 Minis: Meggie, Clove, Dare, Troubles, Georgie, Star, Stormy, Penny, Platinum, Leggs, Dusty, Magic and Radar - 2 are pregnant so lets add in Dare '06 and Stormy '06 --

10 cats: Molly, Genny, Frankie, CW, Miles, Peter, Pumpkin, Leah, Jewel and Lacy

2 dogs: Pippi and Blaze

2 beloved pets went over the rainbow this year.

and 2 humans: JJ and Kim

so that brings us to 31? better make that a nice round number. Sending check in tomorrow's mail.

*If I were given the TSC gift card - I would just donate it back to CMHR - so give it to someone else please.*

[SIZE=14pt]*Any chance to do PAYPAL???*[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Oct 26, 2005)

For Paypal, go to www.chancesminihorserescue.org

on the left, Just Under, For Your Convenience is the Paypal button to use.

Use the Paypal button on the left.

the other one in the middle is for hurricane relief.

Above, web site for actual paypal!!!!!

I CAN'T WAIT for Ginny to see all this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 26, 2005)

GINNY?

DO YOU HAVE A TOTAL???????









WHERE ARE YOU?

THANKS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 26, 2005)

(((((FRANKIE!))))) You are a gem.

Friday is my b-day and I will have a special surprise for CMHR then. YES I appreciate all of them very much!!!






And so does the debonaire Mr. Babbit!!!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 27, 2005)

Has anybody seen Ginny? I think she must be missing!



It is not like her to miss an update on the Mission. But then she was not aware of the start date, so maybe it hasn't hit her yet where all the money is coming from in the CMHR Paypal Account!

Have you seen Ginny? Is she on a cruise to a tropical island? Or does she think she is just too busy with work, CMHR, her own herd, ahhhh!
 




Can't thank all of you enough for stepping up the first day!!!!






Might as well get it out of the way while you are thinking about it, don't want you to forget,,,,,,like I'd let you!





There are SO many horses out there in need, we want CMHR to be able to go in and help them all!!! Without the financial worry. So lets all help give them that type of freedom!!

$4,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Those holey socks can be worn one more month, you hair really doesn't need a trim, and what do you need fingernail polish for anyway, you have horses!!!!





But there sure are some horses out there that can't wait!

You guys are the best!


----------



## Bluerocket (Oct 27, 2005)

I just sent my donation via PayPal --- I mean for it to go to this not hurricane relief --- I THINK I chose the right one...

JJay


----------



## NMMack (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL!!!! I sent to the Hurricane Relief Fund first, and after reading your post, just sent another to the Rescue PayPal! Both are good places to send too! 

EXCELLENT idea!!! And VERY affordable!

Nancy







Frankie said:


> For Paypal, go to www.chancesminihorserescue.orgon the left, Just Under,  For Your Convenience is the Paypal button to use.
> 
> Use the Paypal button on the left.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlehorse2 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm sending mine right after this posts. I'm gald I found CMHR and was able to take in Trisket. There will $50 from our happy little horse family. Good luck it's a great cause.








Christy

I'm having technical difficulties with my computer, but you'll get the money as soon as I can get into my paypal account.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 27, 2005)

You guys have been so very very, wonderful, and kind! It is all going to help so very much!

Know another forum member not on line much? Have them come back for a visit and take a peak at our thread! I just know they would want to!

Now,,,,,,,






where is Ginny???????


----------



## Frankie (Oct 28, 2005)

WE HAVE OUR FIRST MATCH FOR THE $4 MISSION OF THANKS!









BY ANOTHER FORUM MEMBER:

For each person that donates any amount of $4 or more, another $4 will be given for that person.

The only thing is it must be done between now, and Sunday at midnight through Paypal. We will have another for those who mail.

go to: www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Use the Paypal button half way down the page, ON THE LEFT!

It will be tracked by time.

So if 20 people donate between now and Sunday midnight, another $80 will be given by a forum member who has asked for this match!

YOUR MONEY IS NOW WORTH MORE! NO BETTER TIME TO MAKE YOUR DONATION!














See you at the Paypal Button! You have the time! How about right now!

Thanks kind forum member for the match.



And this person really wants to give away her money, so lets go get it!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 28, 2005)

frankie

ginny is unable to log on to the forum right now. i can only log on for a few minutes before it shuts down. just wanted to let you know shes trying!

Kay


----------



## chandab (Oct 28, 2005)

Frankie said:


> WE HAVE OUR FIRST MATCH FOR THE $4 MISSION OF THANKS!
> For each person that donates any amount of $4 or more, another $4 will be given for that person.
> 
> The only thing is it must be done between now, and Sunday at midnight through Paypal. We will have another for those who mail.
> ...


The web address in the above post, needs to be fixed.

And, I'm in the process of sending my donation to CMHR via paypal. Decided to send in $4 for each of my 3 minis, so $12 headed towards CMHR.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry, AND THANKS!

CMHR

With that donation, another $4 is added for the match!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 28, 2005)

I made my donation!!

Thanks for doing this Frankie!!!!


----------



## WeeOkie (Oct 28, 2005)

I am so thankful to have 12 beautiful, healthy foals this year, and have just donated $4 in each of their names.

Rita


----------



## fdmedic (Oct 28, 2005)

Check will be in the mail for donation of $4 for each of my 5 horses.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you all so much! More have donated today, but emailed me, didn't want to post on the thread and that is fine. Even if they don't, more money is being added just because they used Paypal!!!! Keep'em coming, this forum member still has more money to give away! All the way through Sunday they will make another $4 in donation in each persons name who donates.

Now, all we gotta do is find Ginny! It seems she is missing in action! Gosh is she ever going to be surprised and she soooooo loves surprises! I can see her face now, shaking that head.

Or,



maybe we need to give more to get her out in the open!





There is currently a match, a forum member will give $4 for EACH person who donates between now and midnight through paypal.

To all of you for your wonderful donation, it is so greatly appreciated and I too appreciate all the kind words. But I am not doing anything, just a simple thought that took off two years ago. All the work is being done by the wonderful people at CMHR!!!






And to them, we all thank you so very much!

A special thanks to all forum members offering gifts! They will come up in this thread in the next few weeks! Some nice stuff I might add. So stay tuned and hit that paypal button!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 29, 2005)

Been thinking about my donation. Need to give $4 each for the 3 boys about to be, not boys any more. That's $12, least I could do for them.

Need to give $4 each for the 3 foals this year. That's $12, as they all got here safely. Afterwards was a different story, but they got here ok.

$4 each for the other 7, that's $28.

$1,114,680.00 for my thanks that Prints came through all of her 95 ordeals.

So thats a total of,,,,????



???? Hmmmmm,



my calculator must be down, not going that high. May have to refigure what I owe for that little girl!!!

Is priceless on the calculator somewhere and I'm missing it?





ANOTHER 36 HOURS LEFT ON THE MATCH!

Paypal is calling you!


----------



## virginia (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Frankie I found the Forum. LOL Had a devil of a time the last couple of days getting on here. But I'm here now.

AS of RIGHT NOW!!!!!! and this is only Paypal as the checks haven't arrived yet. (but I'm expecting a LOT!)

TA DA $345








Not a bad start for just two days, but I'd love to see us top the $500 by Sunday. So flex that finger towards the Paypal Button!!

Make Frankie Happy!!!!


----------



## lvponies (Oct 29, 2005)

Let's bump this on back to the top......Wouldn't want anyone to miss it!!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 29, 2005)

Ginny!!!! Did the FBI find you, or did you just finally get to us!!!!!

Thanks so much for putting the total up and it IS a great start!!!!! I appreciate all your work with this Ginny, I know it ends up being a daily thing for you. Thanks again so much for all you do!

BUT, gotta say, not sure of your $500 by Sunday,,,,,I KNOW THIS FAMILY CAN DO JUST A LITTLE MORE.

$750 by Sunday at midnight, when the match ends!!!!

WE CAAAANNN DO IT!








I honestly went to TSC today, started to pick up some EXTRAS, they got put back, not "have to" things and it gives us that extra $4 to donate.

We thank all of you! The best you can do, IS the best you can do and it is appreciated down to the last dime.

Ginny gets bored on Sundays, need to give her something productive to do.

So send her your paypal so her hands are not idle.


----------



## LilSapphire (Oct 30, 2005)

We can mail the money right? I probably missed that hehe

Anyway, Bumping On Up.

Jessica


----------



## Frankie (Oct 30, 2005)

Mailing address is on top of page one. If you need it. Ginny for sure loves getting mail this time of year, so many surprises!

I know there is so much going on right now, with our own lives, those we care about, members of the forum and with all so many have to deal with, people are still helping out in all ways they can. We all do the best we can do, and that is all we can ask of ourselves.

Thanks so much to some wonderful people who have already been a great help, and made the first week of the $4 Mission of Thanks a great week!!!!!

Match goes until midnight tonight! 4 more dollars will be given for each person who donates through paypal by midnight!

Hope each and every person has had a wonderful fall week!!!


----------



## lilfoot (Oct 31, 2005)

We're always up for a party!! Our 4-H club just held a Halloween fundraiser for 'hurricane relief for minis' this past weekend & I'm wondering if this would be the appropriate spot to send the money to? (The older post with info is gone) So on behalf of all the members of Littlefoot Farm Miniature Horse 4-H Club in Beamsville, Ontario, Canada please add $329.34 Cdn$





A special



to Sarah H. who organized this event!


----------



## Bluerocket (Oct 31, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Whats the new total???[/SIZE]

Inquiring minds want to know ---

How did the matching turn out??


----------



## jdomep (Oct 31, 2005)

Just paypal'd $5 from each of my little ones.


----------



## Gini (Oct 31, 2005)

Bump


----------



## virginia (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello all

I've been reluctant to post this time around. I know all of you have donated to the Hurricane Relief and most are probably tapped out. There are so many deserving places for our hard earned money. So, as much as I hate to ask, we need funds, a LOT more funds. We don't need alot from individuals. We just need a lot of individuals to donate just the $4. Everyone can afford the $4 and if just half of the members of this wonderful forum contributed, we'd have enough operating funds for next year. Rescues are coming in faster and faster now that we have gotten national recognition. This our rescue, it was started here and it's something we all can be proud of. I know I am.

Saturdays total $348

Todays $361

Ginny StP


----------



## virginia (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you Susan, that was much appreciated!!!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just sent my $55. I couldn't put what it was for, but Ginny it's for this post. Honey is doing great. I'm glad I found you guys and you do a wonderful job.

Christy


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, we have a little of a slow start, and that's ok. WE HAVE PLENTY OF TIME!

$4 goes a long way when it is done by a number of people. 3100 forum members, is $12,400 and it really is that simple. Is it not amazing what your $4 looks like when it is put together with so many others!!!!!!

[SIZE=14pt]WE HAVE OUR SECOND MATCH!!!!! [/SIZE]








This match is for those who still use the US Postal Service.

Any donation mailed into Ginny, and has the postmark of Nov. 1, 2, or 3rd,

another $4 will be donated in your name!!!!!! That is 3 days! So if 20 people mail their donation today, tomorrow, or Thursday, another $80 would be given!!

I know some folks have been waiting on the Mail Match, here ya go!!!!!!!!

Ginny will keep track for us. It needs to have a postmark of those days. More work for Ginny, but she loves this kind of work!!!!

Or by mail:

Virginia St. Pierre

735 Chestnut Lane

Berryville, VA 22611

A VERY SPECIAL THANK YOU TO LILFOOT AND HER WONDERFUL 4-H GROUP!


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2005)

Frankie said:


> This match is for those who still use the US Postal Service. Any donation mailed into Ginny, and has the postmark of Nov. 1, 2, or 3rd,
> 
> another $4 will be donated in your name!!!!!! That is 3 days! So if 20 people mail their donation today, tomorrow, or Thursday, another $80 would be given!!
> 
> ...




Oh good, this is what I've been waiting for!! I'll get my check in the mail. Thanks to all for the work you do saving these helpless little horses!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2005)

Magic, thanks sooooo much!






I hope others take advantage, paypal doesn't work for everyone, so this will give those folks a chance to make their donation worth MORE!!!

Just send in your donation by mail, by Thursday!!

Your post man waits!!!!





And Ginny is dashing to her mail box, I'm hoping she needs a box to collect all those envelopes!





Thanks again to all!!!






And even thought they can not tell you directly, thank you from a lot of very grateful little horses.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 2, 2005)

You want your donation worth more??????





Our current match will do that, if you mail in your donation by tomorrow (Thursday), any donation mailed by US Postal Service, another $4 will be added!!!!!!!

Come on guys, W-E-C-A-N-D-O-I-T!!


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 2, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2005)

It's the last day for the Mail Match! Hurry, run down your mailman, he is wanting to get this delivered to Ginny!!!! If you catch him, another $4 will be added to your donation!!!!!

I have heard that Ginny has a wagon, stationed at her mailbox to make sure she has a way to get all the donations back up to her house!!!!





I hope she has so many, she needs a bigger wagon!!!!


----------



## virginia (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello Everybody!

Things are looking up a bit. Mail takes a while to get my Farm, but they are finally starting to come in. I'll be watching for the ones posted on the 1st, 2nd and 3rd and will give Carolyn a total when they do. Paypal donations have dropped off a bit, but you know, that's ok. I know demands have been great lately especially with the Hurricane and you guys were so very generous, it brought tears to my eyes. So, like I've said before, I WELCOME the $4 donation, it really does add up.

Todays total is now $674



and I think that is just great.

Ginny StP


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2005)

virginia said:


> Todays total is now $674
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is!!



My donation just got in the mail today so may take quite a while to get there. I may have to donate twice too-- those little horses NEED our help!

Question-- what was last year's total? (may have been mentioned already in this thread, sorry). And how about it everybody-- let's see if we can EXCEED last year's total!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the total Ginny!!!!!!!!! I know it is not easy to keep up with the total, matches etc. with this fund raiser and we sure appreciate it!

So was your mail box full?????????





Hope so!


----------



## virginia (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry Frankie...Mailbox was filled with bills for me and NO checks for CMHR.











Ginny StP


----------



## virginia (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Magic

Last years total was $3,245. It would be wonderful if we can top this!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhh, we can top that!!!!!








We got 3 weeks to go!!!!

Sorry about the bills Ginny!!!!

WATCH FOR A GIFT ON FRIDAY!!!!! TOMORROW!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2005)

BOY OH BOY DO WE HAVE A GREAT GIFT FOR YOU!!!!!!

The next 10 people to donate $50 or more to this $4 Mission of Thanks, will receive BOTH a CMHR T-Shirt AND a $10 gift certificate to Ozark Mountain Mini Tack.

Thank you so much to Liza for providing the $10 gift certificate,






please visit her at www.minitack.com

Another forum member will be covering the cost of the T-Shirts, so all of your $50 goes directly to CMHR.

You may pay by Paypal, or by US Mail!

Please post on the thread that your donation is on the way, and then pm me please, to let me know it is for the $50 gift, and I will make sure your gifts are sent out to you!!!!!!!!!

FOR THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE!!!!!!!!

I will post when we reach 10!!!!!!!!!

Ok, who's first????????????


----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 4, 2005)

Our Donation is on the way, We also will donate the gift cert back to CMHR.

Dawn Sayles

Vintage Farms


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay, okay, I was waiting for the match days but the T-shirt and gift certificate is too much to resist. I was going to give four separate $12 gifts on match days, which would have been $48, but my $50 gift is on the way.






I'll get my mom to donate on match days instead! Hehehe.

Leia


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2005)

Only 8 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so very very very much guys!!!!!!!! It will ALL come back to you some day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minisaremighty (Nov 4, 2005)

Bumping this up for a good cause!!! Come on, everyone! Only $4!!! It's not much at all and I'm sure you have some spare change laying around!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2005)

This gift has no time limit!!!!

For a $50 donation, we still have 8 gifts left, of a CMHR T-Shirt and a $10 gift certificate from Ozark Tack.

If you are unable to do that, remember, this is the $4 Mission of Thanks and we are only asking for a $4 donation!!!!

When many members give, that amount grows and grows until we reach our goal of $4,444.44








YES, your $4 DOES make a difference!!!








Ginny, what has been in your mailbox!!!!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 5, 2005)

My $55 came in on November 1. Glad I could help.

Christy


----------



## littlesteppers (Nov 5, 2005)

K..done..don't let this post slip!! Gotto stay here on first page!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2005)

UPDATE!!!




UPDATE!!!




UPDATE!!!




GINNY, WE NEED AN UPDATE!!!!

I am soooooo not the chearleader type, geeeezzzzzeeeeeee


----------



## kaykay (Nov 6, 2005)

im back and bumping


----------



## virginia (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello!!

Well, thanks to a very generous Collection and donation from Sandys 4H club at Littlefoot Farm in Ontario, we have passed the $1,000 mark.

I must say, the people who have donated so far have been very generous.

21 Pay Pal donations

6 Checks

For a very Grand Total of $1,149.34








Wow, keep it coming, PLEASE








Sorry this was late Carolyn.

Ginny StP


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes, thank you Sandy and your wonderful group!!!!

Ok, first week total is awesome and right on track for our goal!!!!

Take the first week total, times our 4 weeks, for our $4 Mission, is $4800, our goal is $4444.44

You guys are doing great!!!!!!! Appreciate all the donations, big to small, and all gifts donated!

We still have gifts avaliable, shirts and gift certificates from Ozark, for a $50 donation. You REALLY need this shirt!

Thanks Ginny for your continued work and updates!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2005)

Ginny, I know it's Sunday, mail doesn't run.

So, we'll wait for tomorrow for the update!!!!








Unless some really awesome people just sprinted to the Paypal button???!!!!

Gotta get the extra outside work done while you can so we know you are all busy and do understand why!!!!

Didn't I see where stamps are going up?????? Get your donation in the mail and save a cent or two, and save a horse or two!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2005)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING FORUM MEMBERS!





It's a November Monday morning and we are ALL raring to gooooooo!!!!!!

Start of a new week, end of another weekend with all healthy in the barn yard! Can't get much better than that!








But, it's not that way in all barnyards. To make the percentage of healthy barnyards higher, we need to get in touch with Ginny! By Paypal, or by US Mail or by homing pigeon, take your pick! She doesn't mind a poo dropping, if a check is being dropped as well!!!!!!!!!

The Mission is only through Thanksgiving, then no more!!!!!! Not far to go!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2005)

Ginny, has the mail man been to your house????

Did he leave ya anything??????

I know we can get tired at this point of the Mission, but we gotta keep going! There is a horse or two or twenty that need for us too!!!








You guys are very much appreciated!!!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 8, 2005)

My daughter Cassidy decided she wanted to help get mony so we made up flyers. She's sending them home with everyone in her class today. Hopefully You'll get more money. We put down $2.00 or more, so if you get checks or paypals for that amount you'll know why. Also I told them to put a note in saying how they heard about the rescue and to put my name and some other info.

I hope you get some more money from them. The principal said that the school couldn't do a fundraiser unless it was for the school, I had tried to get him to make copies for all the students, but he can't so the kindergarden class will have to do.

Christy


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## virginia (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello All

We have received two more checks and another Paypal. So now our grand total is

$1,259.34





I'll tell ya, the people who have donated



have been more than generous. It does my poor old heart good to see this. This total is from less than 40 contributors. Imangine what it would be if all the active members sent in their $4!!

I don't have a lot of money but I am donating $60, one dollar for each of my minis. Carolyn do I qualify for the $50 gift???? LOL

Ginny


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Ginny!

Ok, it's time for MY FAVORITE MATCH!!!!!!!!








A forum member has come forward, and will pay a $1 for each forum member who posts on this thread, and offers a few words of what they are thankful for this year.

This forum member will give a dollar for each person who posts between right now, Tuesday, through Thursday at midnight!!!

Each member only once.

THAT'S RIGHT, it will only cost you typing time!!!!!! She just wants to hear your words of thanks, and is going to pay CMHR for your thanks!

So Post!!!!!!!!!!!! Everyone can do this one!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go find other forum members, I don't care how and get them to take a few minutes to post and a dollar will be given in their name!!!!!!

It has to be posted on this thread.

I soooooooooo love this match!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh Frankie, this forum member willing do this match is SO generous! So are all of those people who have donated and who will still be donating. It makes me proud to be a member of such a great group of people!





I am thankful for all of you, for your generosity and giving spirits and love for your fellow mini-people and for the minis themselves. I am thankful for my family, and all that I have been given. I know that I am a lucky person and I feel thankful for my life.

Thanks also to all that work so selflessly to raise money for CMHR and those helpless horses, and those that rescue those horses and bring them back from the brink of their despair.


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 8, 2005)

I am thankful for my health, happiness & family. I'm also thankful for the ability to help needy horses through the CMHR and to work with such a giving group of kids. It makes me very proud to be part of their 4-H club & I'm so pleased with their decision to donate.



I am thankful for WONDERFUL PEOPLE!!! who organize & volunteer for this GREAT CAUSE!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2005)

In case you are not reading the entire thread.

What is going on now.

Just let us know, post here what you are thankful for and a forum member is donationg a $1 to CMHR.

All you have to do, is respond with a few words of thanks.

This person will donate a dollar for each member who posts.

NOW, how easy is that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justjinx (Nov 8, 2005)

I am thankful for: Loving, generous, giving children

A family that will stand behind be in times of trouble

A job that pays my bills

Fabulous friends who are there for me

My wonderful animals that help me through the tough times

jennifer





(thursday my donation gets sent as i get paid then!)


----------



## Mini Lover (Nov 8, 2005)

I am thankful for all the people in my life who support everything I do, I am thankful for all of the animals in my life, and I am also thankful for my health.

-Nicole


----------



## lvponies (Nov 8, 2005)

I am so thankful that my husband and my 2 daughters are healthy and happy. I am also thankful that all these sweet little minis are part of my life.

*I am extremely thankful for those of you who have contributed your hard earned dollars to help those minis in need.






Thank you to you all!!






Please....those who haven't contributed yet, please send your $4.00. Every little bit counts and adds up. *


----------



## NMMack (Nov 8, 2005)

I am very Thankful for my Fids; furred and feathered Kids, and for my Wonderful Hubby that takes such wonderful care of me, and makes me laugh everyday! They all make my life worthwhile, and allow me to love each and every day!

Nancy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 8, 2005)

Woohoo, another buck!



I am thankful for my new job and for the continueing good health of my Arab Spyderman. We just lost his buddy today and the next few weeks are going to be tough, but there is still so much to be thankful for.

Leia


----------



## nootka (Nov 8, 2005)

Always thankful for healthy, strong, happy kids.






And then the horses and other four leggers, too.

There is so much to be thankful for, but seems much of the time is spent focusing on wishing away the things I am NOT thankful for. *LOL*

Liz M.


----------



## MiniHGal (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok, I'm posting for that $1!!

I am thankful for being able to be in college(finances, scores), and HAPPY where I decided to go!

I am thankful for my parents, who are not only financing a large chunk of my education, but also taking care of my various animals while I am away!

I am thankful for my friends(from ALL walks of life), who support me and my decisions....and help me along the way!


----------



## Feather1414 (Nov 8, 2005)

Woohoo, another dollar! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Chamomile (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm posting for that dollar and my donation is soon to be on it's way!!

I am thankful for my wonderful loving family, my beautiful little horses, and everything that gives me a smile on my face everyday!





I am also thankful for the opportunity to help CMHR!!


----------



## virginia (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm very thankful for Carolyn (Frankie)! Without her, CMHR would really be scrapping for money. You Go Girl!!

I'm also very thankful for finding my way to the Mini World and the many friends I have made here. I consider myself a very lucky person.

Ginny StP


----------



## EquineLover (Nov 8, 2005)

I am thanful for my friends,family,pets and anyone/thing that makes me happy.



Oh,yeah,and ''good'' food!! lol


----------



## 1 is not enough (Nov 8, 2005)

Thankful for my two legged and four legged family

and CMHR.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 8, 2005)

I am thankful for my family, my animals and all the wonderful friends I have met on the fourm as well as all the info I have learned about horses, myself, others and all kinds of stuff


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2005)

I am very thankful for CMHR, for Ginny, Kay and all the others who help horses, even those who have never been shown, and those with no registration numbers.

I am extremely thankful my son has made it through a full year requiring NO surgeries, only check ups!!!!!!








I am thankful to be married to a man who supports me, even when I am being loud, defiant, and when I am wrong. I can't imagine being married to me.





I am thankful for all my four legged kids and all who have helped me so much to learn about this breed. Brenda, members of the forum, members of the MAMHC.





And I'm very thankful for YOU!


----------



## flashsnewmom (Nov 9, 2005)

I am posting for the $1 match!!

I am thankful for my family and friends. They would all be there for me, no questions asked, whenever I may need them. I am thankful for my husband and two kids, whom I love dearly and would do anything for them. I am also thankful for my four legged kids. They can always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Nickermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

I am thankful for my husband, my kids and all the friends I have. Also thankful for all the wonderful animals I have. Love them all.

Thankful that I found this forum and the support and condolences everyone on here gave me when my full size mare left me with her 3 day old colt - Lucas.

Thankful for CMHR for helping unwanted, neglected and/or abused horses - you guys are wonderful!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 9, 2005)

I am very thankful for my family and friends and all my wonderful animals!


----------



## Gini (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm thankfull for the wonderful close family I have.

I'm especially thankfull for all my furbabies.

I'm also thankfull for being a member of CMHR and

having the opportunity to help these wonderful horses.


----------



## wendy4mini (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh, there are so many things. I'm thankful for a healthy, happy son. My loving family, my funny little horses( dogs and cats). I'm thankful for great friends, a beautiful fall day here in the mountains and the freedom to enjoy it all. I'm also thankful for all the military personal, police and fireman that make our lives safer.


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 9, 2005)

I am thankful for:

My wonderful, loving husband

Our continued good health

Our full employment

Our home (of one year)

Our friends and families

Our feline, canine and equine families

Our Soldiers (all armed forces) fighting for our freedom

and for being alive today.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm thankful for:

My 2 and 4 legged kids

My family

The friends I have made on this forum

And just being able to help people and animals when I can.

Christy


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is my thankful post for the $1 that someone is so generously donating!

I am thankful that my family and my animals are all healthy at this point. After all, it has been a really rough year this year.

I am thankful that the sun is shining today after several days of rain. I am thankful that it did rain as well as we are in a long standing drought.

I am thankful that my husband cares enough about me after all these years to still give me a hug when I need it the most... Last week was such a stressful week that I was ready to just run away from home and live under the local bridge!

I VERY thankful that my best freind from JR High is moving back to where I live this week! YIPPY! Years ago she moved away, and we have kept in touch, and now she is moving back!

I am thankful to all those who rescue animals. You all are special.

I am VERY thankful to the one who is donating a dollar for each thankful post.

And lastly, I am thankful for this wonderful forum. You all make the day brighter for so many people. It warms my heart to see all the posts offering help to those in need. You all are there when things are the worst. I have so many freinds because of this forum.

Thanks everyone! And a special thank you to Mary Lou who puts up with all of us.


----------



## kdtexas (Nov 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I'm thankful for:[/SIZE]

Jesus Christ, knowing him, experiencing him and loving him; but most because he loves me

My family, home and joy in my soul

My wonderful sweet adorable companion pets (2 minis and a very spoiled chihuahua mix)

This forum and the loves it shares and the wonderful priceless knowledge I have gained.

U.S.A.

the sacrifice of others to keep me safe (the soldier men and women) and all their support staff

My employer

My health


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 9, 2005)

I am thankfull for all the people who started this, and all the people who are working so hard to help the helpless! I am thankfull for all my family and friends and animals! I am thankfull for my life, I have some down times, but its the best!!!

-Gage-

ETA: for the $1.00 donation(not sure if we had to put that for it to get donated, but rather be safe that sorry!

-Gage-


----------



## lilhorseladie (Nov 9, 2005)

I am thankful for the many generous and well meaning people on this board who choose to speak for those who can not. I am thankful for Jesus Christ my risen savior and all he has given, which is all that I have.

I have donated $10- That is $2 from each of my four legged buddies.


----------



## sobaka (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's my Thankful Post for a Dollar.. That I get to share my everyday & life with my best friend & love of my Life of 31 years



( my husband ) & also with all of my 4 leggers ( Mini's, Miss Charlotte, Dogs & cats ) & feathery family


----------



## LilSapphire (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm thankful for my family, friends, and all my animals especially my two horses!

Jessica


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2005)

What wonderful words of thanks!!!!

No, you do not have to say that your are responding for the $1 match, just add your words of thanks and a $1 will be given in your name.

This goes through tonight!

The Mission of Thanks is down to 2 weeks! Thanks to all for your help.

We are all so fortunate.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 10, 2005)

OK, its thursday so i sent in a payment for the party! actually i goofed



so i also sent a payment to the hurricane relief too! LOL

i plan to make another payment before the end yet, so this is my "first installment".








everyone have a great day! jennifer


----------



## littlesteppers (Nov 10, 2005)

Hope you recieved our donation..each horse gave 2 bux..





Thankful..yes we are thankful..for ALL Things!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2005)

For those who think their $4 won't make a difference,,,,,,,,

There are currently 3,234 forum members!!!








x's $4

= $12,936.00








So yes, your $4 makes one huge difference! It's not JUST $4,,,,,,,because without you, all of you, our grand total, would be zero.


----------



## wade3504 (Nov 10, 2005)

I am thankful for my family-two legged and four legged, my friends, and the good health of my family and my continued success with my dual transplant that has changed my life



.

Amanda


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2005)

Got until midnight tonight!!!!!!!!!





Add your few words of thanks to this post, and a forum member will donate $1 to CMHR,






all you have to do is type!!!!!!!!! Now you can do that!!!!!


----------



## virginia (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello everybody

our little total keeps chugging along!! This is the toal as of this morning 11/10 as there is no Mail Delivery today. Tomorrow I expect a FULL mail box!!

$1,622.34











Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!





Ginny StP


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Ginny! There is no mail tomorrow as it is Veteran's day tomorrow. The banks are closed also. So if you didn't get anything today, then you won't get anything until Saterday at the earliest.

Everyone, great job on the total so far! YIPPY!

Anyone who hasn't donated, come on, we need your help to stuff Ginny's mail box! I want to hear that the post office complained that she needs a larger box!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 10, 2005)

I am thankful for caring people everywhere. I am thankful for my family, health and happiness.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm thankful for:

my family and their love.

the joy my 4 legged friends give me (as well as the work)

and that I'm still capable of doing it.

I'm also thankful for living in the USA.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Nov 10, 2005)

I am thankful to be alive and for my wonderful family and friends of all species!


----------



## minisaremighty (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm thankful for my family. Thankful that we've had the joy of living in the country and having the "farm" life that goes with it. Thankful that my kids are growing up to be good kids, that they are healthy.

One last thing, I'm thankful for. I'm thankful for all the GOOD people on this planet. Good will prevail!!


----------



## JO~* (Nov 10, 2005)

I am thankful for my family both two legged and four. Thankful for a house that is paid for. Thankful for enough food to eat. Thankful for reasonably good health.

And I am thankful for CMHR because one never knows what may be ahead and if I ever have to give up my minis I would rather have some help finding them a good home than selling them for as much as I can.


----------



## minimama (Nov 11, 2005)

Somwhoq this was allowed to reach the second page. So, here is a really big bump right back to the first page.


----------



## minimama (Nov 11, 2005)

OOPS!!! There it goes again. *Bump*


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 11, 2005)

bump -

[SIZE=21pt]Any current totals to post Ginny?[/SIZE]


----------



## Gini (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Candleliteranch (Nov 12, 2005)

Back on page 2 again!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## virginia (Nov 12, 2005)

This is yesterdays update today!

I'll post todays update tomorrow!!

Well, you know what I mean! I think???

Our new Total is $1,686.34





There was no mail yesterday and no mail tomorrow, but as I said I'll post todays total tomorrow.



o





Ginny StP


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW, thanks Ginny so much for the update!!!!! We're getting closer each and every day!!!! Thanks to each and everyone of you!!!

Sorry I have been missing in action the last few days, have been at AMHR Convention in MI.

Thanks sooooooo much!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh, for all the kind folks who posted their reasons for Thanks,,,,,,,,,,and thank you as I do enjoy reading them!!!

Another $32 will be added to the $4 Mission of Thanks!!!!!!

All they did was post what they were thankful for, and a $1 was given in their name by a forum member!!!! Thank you forum member, and thanks to all of you for sharing!!!!








WE ARE WELL ON OUR WAY TO OUR GOAL!!!!!


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 13, 2005)

Frankie,

I just finished reading through these entire 14 pages!!!!

How wonderful for you to do this again, this year!

I will donate $4.00 in honor of each of my 6 very precious children:

Kandi, Kris, Kerry, Kelly, Kendra and Kelsey!


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2005)

This is no big deal for me to do, but what it does IS a big deal!!!!














We have less than 2 weeks to go!!! We are not at half our goal yet!!!

If you have been putting it off, and are able to contribute, there is no better time than the present!!!!

There are some horses out there that could use a Happy Thanksgiving and with your help it will happen!!

I know many people on the forum, and the winter makes a difference financially for most, but we are just asking for $4!!

What do you plan to buy tomorrow that cost $4 that you really may not have to have??? Not asking you to do without, we do not want anyone to do that. Just asking you to reconsider that wash and wax job on your 4-Wheeler that could maybe wait a week or two.





Let's get this Mission back in over drive!!!!

Paypal wants to hear from you!!!!

Ginny too!!!!

Edited because my brain is tired.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Nov 13, 2005)

Lets see...everyone knows I love to drive these great little horses....and since 'Frankie' is such a driving force on this project....I'm sending $4 for each of the horses that DRIVE on this farm...so thats $20 (one of those is Ginnys boy...Mikey!).

How about all you driving people out there...pitch in $4 for each of your driving horses too!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2005)

Connie











Thanks so much, now driving people, LET'S HEAR FROM YOU!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2005)

Wanted to get information on where to send donations on a current page!

Wouldn't want you to miss it!!!!

To donate:

www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Paypal button on most pages, on the front page, use the Paypal button ON THE LEFT of the page.

Or by mail: Ginny loves to get your mail!

Virginia St. Pierre

735 Chestnut Lane

Berryville, VA 22611


----------



## virginia (Nov 14, 2005)

Monday Morning's Total

We are inching our way, but we still have a long way to go to make Frankie happy! LOL





$1,720.34








Ginny StP


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2005)

Slow and steady wins the race!



Bumping up!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2005)

$1720.34 ????????

Does anybody have a dime????



Goal is $4444.44...............

WHERE'S OUR DRIVERS???????








WE NEED A RIDE, ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2005)

WE



only



have a






week and a half









tooooo goooooo


----------



## virginia (Nov 14, 2005)

Waaaaaaaaaaaa!!! My Mail Box is Soooooooooooo empty!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2005)

What do you say guys, can we hit the $2000.00 mark by Thursday, mail delivery time?????





We are $279.66 away from that!!!!





It would be a great boost!





A dollar here, $4 there, $50 anywhere,,,,,,,,all will add up and get us there!!!

Time is almost up!!! One week and two days to go!!!

Surely there is someone out there that would just like to give to SHUT ME UP!

Go tell a friend who just hasn't gotten it done yet!!!





Lets get to that $2000.00 mark, WE CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2005)

Still looking for those drivers, Connie has a challenge for you, listed on page 14!!

I knoooooowwwwwwwww we have more drivers out there!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2005)

We still have a few gifts left,,,



,,,,,for a $50 donation you will receive BOTH a CMHR T-Shirt AND a $10 gift certificate to Ozark Mountain Mini Tack.





Thank you so much to Liza for providing the $10 gift certificate, please visit her at www.minitack.com

Another forum member will be covering the cost of the T-Shirts, so all of your $50 goes directly to CMHR.

You may send by US Mail or Paypal. Only have a few left, don't delay!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2005)

CMHR Rescue Horse Page

Go to the above link, you will see many of the horses CMHR has rescued and helped.

Please visit the above page and you will see exactly where your money is going! The help that it took to get these horses in good homes, good health, is costly.

Someone's $4, is what helped these little guys! The next picture to appear, will be due largely in fact, of your $4.

It does make a difference.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you for posting that link Carolyn, I didn't have it bookmarked, and I haven't kept up on the rescues that CMHR has made. CMHR is an ESSENTIAL organization. For miniatures that are abused, neglected, on their way to slaughter, and those that are in fine shape but aren't able to be kept anymore by their owners. It moved me to tears to read about these horses and see their pictures, and to know that because of CMHR, their lives are so much better now (or in the case of those too far gone, their suffering is over).

I'm sending a second donation-- we need to help in any way we can.


----------



## lvponies (Nov 15, 2005)

I also just sent my second donation through PayPal.

[SIZE=14pt]For all of you who haven't donated your $4.00 yet.......What are you waiting for?? [/SIZE] There are minis in need who rely upon these donations to get them help. Please, Please...look into the happy furry faces of your minis and think of those who are not as fortunate. Think of the ones who have no love, no care and are patiently waiting on all of us to help them. Go to PayPal or go to your mailbox and send the $4.00. It will only take a minute of your time, but will help those who need it the most. They are counting on you.....they are waiting on you.



Please help!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2005)

SECOND DONATION!!!!


----------



## justjinx (Nov 15, 2005)

I sent in my 2nd donation too today (well, paypal!).

c'mon you wisconsin people! jennifer


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2005)

Great idea Jennifer, lets see how we are doing by state!!!!!!!

And what a generous thing, a second donation!!





When you respond, saying your donation is on the way, let us know from what state!!!

COME ON INDIANA PEOPLE, WHERE ARE YOU?????

Hoosier Hospitality,,,,,right!!!!!! Lets show it here!!!!

We know and understand $4 can make a difference to some. We do understand.

But for others, I'm thinking you got $4 in change in your couch and in the crack of your truck seat. Take the time to go look and send it on it's way! We don't care if it's got gum stuck to the back, it buys hay just the same!!

Come on, how much did you find in your dryer this week???


----------



## zacharyfarms (Nov 15, 2005)

I just donated $50 by paypal Please give the T-shirt and Gift certifcate to the next junior member that donates.


----------



## virginia (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Frankie, keep up the pressure, IT'S WORKING!!!





We had a great day today!!

Our New Total is $1,900.34!!











Now we need $99.66 to make the $2,000 that Frankie was asking for!!

yippee...

Ginny StP


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2005)

Heck Ginny, I'm not pressuring anybody, these kind people just want to shut me up!!!!








So maybe I better talk just a bit more!





Seven more days to go! But I got plenty of wind left in my sails!!!!

Great total!!!








Judy, so very very kind of you!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2005)

SHOOOOOOOOW ME THE MONEY!!!!












OK, now we need donations for Tom Cruise!


----------



## Connie Ballard (Nov 16, 2005)

I mailed my Ohio donation yesterday!



Lets hear from other driving horse people!


----------



## Marty (Nov 16, 2005)

*[SIZE=14pt]If you have a dollar to spare,[/SIZE]*

There's horses in need out there everywhere,

Starving, abused, and homeless too-

Can you spare a just a buck or two?

They'll be rescued and kept safe from harm,

With foster homes on approved farms-

They'll be given feed and vet help that they need,

And with your help Chance's Mission will always succeed.

All this help takes money and lots of it,

To travel and transport these horses and get them fit-

We'll restore them to beauty the way God created them for us,

So please jump on this $4.00 Mission Bus!

Send what you can, it doesn't have to be a lot at all;

Just a $4.00 donation, today, please answer the call,

You'll do such good to know you saved a horse-

And at Thanksgiving time, there's no better time of year to do this of course!

Thank you, from Marty


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well said Marty!!



Come on everyone, I'm new here this year and I already can tell you care about your animals. How about caring for the ones that aren't loved or that need a new home because their owners can't care for them anymore. I've recieved a beautiful rescue from Florida named Trisket and I'm glad I helped.

Come On everyone let's do this!!!!!

Christy


----------



## Dona (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who has donated to this very worthy cause.





I sent in my donation over a week ago.....but more are needed. Comon people.....I know there are many who just haven't gotten around to sending their donation in. Every little bit helps! The bigger donations are certainly appreciated...but please don't think that is necessary to donate. Every dollar counts. It's a proven fact that the smaller donations usually add up to much more than the few larger ones! So...even if it's just a dollar......it will help!


----------



## Sandy S. (Nov 16, 2005)

Sending mine in this weekend from Indiana.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 16, 2005)

marty i love that poem!!! thank you so much!!

I know this is a hard time of year and after the hurricanes its hard to give again. but PLEASE keep in mind this is CMHR'S biggest fundraiser of the year. Before Frankie started our thanksgiving fund drive i had emailed her about how dangerously low CMHR funds were getting. we have never had to turn down horses due to money but we came very close a few weeks ago. Most of the horses we have taken in recently were intact stallions. All have now been gelded but you guys all know how quickly that adds up!!! When all of us here on the forum created CMHR we all agreed that all stallions would be gelded but that comes with a price tag unfortunately.

Also pls be sure and check out the updated website. we have some rescues now available for adoption


----------



## Gini (Nov 16, 2005)

Marty.

Thank you for the poem! You are so talented and have such a way

with words.






My donation was just sent. Wish it could have been sooner

and much more.


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 16, 2005)

Babbit and I are saying, PRETTY PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2005)

WE HAVE ONE WEEK FELLOW MINI LOVERS!!!!












We ONLY have one week until the end of the mission!!

I just know you chose to accept this mission!!!

No more delay, no more tomorrow, putting it off may make it too late for a mini out there!!!

Thanksgiving Day is not going to really count! You will be enjoying that day with your minis, and your family of course. Plus mail does not run.

I know you are going to be busy preparing for that day. Before you get too busy, get to that paypal button or see your mail man.

WE GOT JUST ONE MORE WEEK!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2005)

All you wonderful, kind folks out of the US, I'm thinking Mail service,

you have got until tomorrow!!!

Would love to hear from you!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2005)

In case I forgot to mention,,,,,,,,,,WE GOT ONE, UNO, WEEK TO GO!!!


----------



## justjinx (Nov 17, 2005)

OK, i am going to issue a challenge!

All you Wisconsin mini owners out there, i KNOW money is tight (mine is too!).....for EACH Wisconsin person who sends in $4 i will match you by a dollar. So, you send in whatever you can and i will send in a dollar PER PERSON that donates!

C'mon, Wisconsin!

If you do not donate i may have to issue this challenge to the MINNESOTA mini people as i have purchased minis there too!

PLEASE try to help! jennifer


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2005)

No other Badgers???????


----------



## justjinx (Nov 17, 2005)

Frankie, who chased away my fellow badgers????????

I will get a complex if none of them help out! jennifer


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm thinking all the WI folks have relocated to Florida during the cold snap.

Do we need to offer them a match????!!!!!!





HEY,,,,,,,,,YOU,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## virginia (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello everyone

Here is todays and yesterdays totals

Previous total $1,900.34

Todays total $1,905.79

I'll be looking for those checks.

Ginny StP


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2005)

It's ok Ginny, we all have bad days! Mine was two days ago,,,,,,so we are allowed to have one here as well.

Folks are busy dealing with the cold snap through a large part of the country and preparing for the Holiday.

But remember, as we are getting heated buckets so our horses will drink, and blankets so they keep warm, there are many many horses out there that are not getting that type of winter preparation and will need CMHR to do that for them. CMHR can not do that without your help.

So before you get caught up completely in the Thanksgiving Season, please give your donation before Thanksgiving has come and gone!!!

Thanks to all, for all you have done!!!


----------



## wade3504 (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, last night I just helped five needy families through our church through a silent auction. I got outbid on alot of stuff. Some of it I was bidding on just to up the price and bring in more money, so I was going to send in $4 from each of the seven horses in our barn even though only 3 are mine but I want to make sure the total goes over $2000 so I'm sending in $100 today through the regular mail. Oh, and I am from Florida.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 18, 2005)

wow wade!! from the bottom of my heart and all our little rescues WE THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Nov 18, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I have decided to offer a challenge to all my fellow forum members for the $4 Mission of Thanks.









[/SIZE]

I will MATCH every DOLLAR donated that is posted on the $4 MISSION OF THANKS Thread beginning today (Friday, Nov. 18) through midnight on Saturday, Nov. 19th.





This money goes to a VERY GOOD cause.



You never know - one day it may go to a horse that you once owned that has fallen on bad times. Even GOD's creatures need help sometimes.



Time is running out. Hurry and get your donations in.



Even a dollar can go a long way.

Thank you



- Karin


----------



## Tobey (Nov 18, 2005)

I just sent $8.00, isn't much but all I could afford right now. I know it is a Wonderful cause!

edit- sent payment via paypal


----------



## kdtexas (Nov 18, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]



Just sent in $25.00 via paypal today. So Karin, thanks for your generous matching offer! I am very blessed and love to share the blessings![/SIZE]

happy trails from Texas!

kd


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2005)

Karin,














Ok other people, no more reason to wait, or delay, or put off until tomorrow!!!! Your money is now worth DOUBLE!!!!!!!!!

Karin, is this just through Paypal????? Or if someone puts in the mail today????

Whatever you want to do, just wanted to make sure people knew what type of donation to make so their money is matched!!!!!!

Your match, so your rules, just want to make sure we know what the rule is.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2005)

Shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!





Listen!!!!!!!





Do you hear that?????????





It's all the paypal buttons ringing!!!!!!!!!


























Thanks Karin,,,,,thanks Wade,,,,,,thanks KD,,,,,,,,,,,,and thanks Tobey, by the way you are wrong!!! That $8 is a whole lot!!!!!!


----------



## virginia (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, maybe I should have posted all the bad days!! Keep going guys, there's a lot of needy minis out there, more than most would realize. When CMHR was formed we figured a couple each year, but we have been proven wrong. We are taking in more than a dozen a year and each one seems to cost us $500 or more in Vet fees, farrier and transport costs.

Frankie and I will be monitoring donations for today and tomorrow so lets put Karin in the poor house, no we won't do that, we'd only have to rescue her and her minis. LOL I'll put todays total on this evening but will be out of town tomorrow so I'll post the two day total on Sunday.

Love you guys!!!

Ginny StP


----------



## Sandy S. (Nov 18, 2005)

Hope it counts that I am sending in mine tomorrow which is Saturday the 19th from Indiana. Sending in the $4.00 mission and then buying one of the cookbooks I have left to give as a secret santa present. For a total of $19.00


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah Indiana, thanks Sandy!!!!!!!!!

I know there are more Indiana folks here.








Please check the wonderful match that has been offered, on page 18, if you haven't seen it.

Your money is worth double!!!!!!!


----------



## nootka (Nov 18, 2005)

I will send $20 via PayPal as soon as I can click from here to there.

Thank you, Karin, for your generous offer to match donations.

And thanks to Chances for helping where we can't always offer what a rescue might need, you give us a chance to help, even if a very small amount, it is better than nothing.

Liz M.


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Nov 18, 2005)

Frankie - My challenge is for Paypal and snail mail donations. They must post their donation amounts on here. Don't feel like you can't give much - remember if you donate $4 it will become $8.00!


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok - OK --- already donated earlier --- but if Karin is going to match my new donation - I am sending another $25 via paypal.

Thanks Karin for your generosity!

JJay


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2005)

My 12 year old has already sent in $12,,,



,,,$4 for each of his 3 horses.

But if Karin will count it, and I told him I did not see why not, in the mail tomorrow will be another $12 from him!!!!!!!


----------



## JO~* (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok here is $4.00 from each of my minis; I only have two so thatâ€™s $8.00 plus the match for a total of $16.00.

Oh ya itâ€™s from Northern California.

I would have sent it sooner but I keep forgetting to buy stamps so today I wrote the check and now I know I will go get a stamp.

Jo


----------



## JO~* (Nov 18, 2005)

I sent mine in five hours ago and no one has been on here since





Its on the second page so I am bumping it up


----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 18, 2005)

We are sending another 50.00 by way 0f paypal.

Dawn

Vintage Farms


----------



## virginia (Nov 18, 2005)

I posted on Karins thread but had better do it here. I'm giving an additional $25 to CMHR. I just can't pass up doubling my money. LOL

Ginny StP


----------



## Horse Hugs (Nov 19, 2005)

I haven't been on this forum in weeks and so I just read the 18 pages and I am glad I didn't see it until now. Since Karin is going to double the donation , I am going to go to PayPal right now and make a donation of $75.00. It's coming from CA





Sandy


----------



## virginia (Nov 19, 2005)

How cool is this. I was telling my grandson about the matching money that Karin pledged and how happy I was, well he just donated $20. I love my grandson!!

Ginny StP


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2005)

Karin hasn't been back????



Think she has fainted???? Or she won the Powerball a few weeks back and this isn't even close to what she can match???

Thanks again Karin so much! This have for sure given the Mission the boost it needed going into the last 6 days!!!

In case you are only reading the last of these 20 pages.

Any donation given today, Saturday, will be matched dollar for dollar. Your amount given will double!!!!

I would like to offer a special thanks to all the Jr. Members who have sent in donations.






The youth of today are still the best!


----------



## Tami (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi,

I just sent 50.00 from WI


----------



## wade3504 (Nov 19, 2005)

This thread is about to leave the first page so i want to bump it back up and get it near the $4 mission challange.

Amanda


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2005)

I just talked to Karin. She has totaled all the matches so far!!!! She shook her piggy-bank, AND SHE STILL HAS MONEY LEFT!

Karin really wants us to TAKE IT ALL!

All you have to do is make a donation by midnight tonight through paypal, post it here so she knows how much, and Karin will match your donation DOLLAR FOR DOLLAR!!! Your two dollars is now worth four! If a dollar is all you can do, Karin will make it two!!!!

Before you forget, before midnight gets here, please make your donation through paypal and double your donation!!!!





I so love surprises and I hope you guys do too and we can make this the best surprise EVER!

Ginny and Karin are both out of town until the morning. Lets get a boat load of money in the paypal account, with a boat load of responses on this thread and I would love to see both their faces in the morning while checking accounts.

GO FIND A FORUM FRIEND, PM THEM, OR EMAIL THEM, OR CALL THEM, AND TELL THEM OF THIS MATCH,,,,,,,I AM SURE THEY WOULD WANT TO KNOW!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2005)

Only a little over 3 hours left for Karins match!

Donate to CMHR, $4 Mission of Thanks and Karin will match your donation dollar for dollar!!!!

Go to the Mission Thread and add your donation, go to paypal, make the donation and it WILL BE WORTH DOUBLE!!!!

TILL MIDNIGHT TONIGHT, SATURDAY.

huuuuurrrrrrry


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks to all who generously gave during Karins match!!! And a huge thank you to Karin for offering the match, dollar for dollar!!






What a big boost it gave to the Mission.








I can't wait to see the new total!!!

I know how sick of me you are, I'm kind of sick of myself at this point, but we still have until Thanksgiving day to meet our goal. The main goal of CMHR is to help mini's who are not being helped, no matter pet or show horse, registered or not. The goal of this current $4 Mission, is $4,444.44.

After all I have seen CMHR do for hurricane victims, I know if a tornado rips through here tomorrow, CMHR would offer me help, as they would any of you. But it is up to me and you to make sure they can offer that type of help.

Things are tough, I understand that. You should see my vet bill on Prints!! But when I got miniatures, I knew my commitment was not just to my own. We all have to help each other out. The minis in need can not do it themselves, that is where we come in. Just a few dollars from each LB Member, and it all does make a difference.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2005)

I've been doing so much yacking lately, I'd a thought you guys would have already started paying just to shut me up!!!!!!








Cause that's what it's going to take!!!





I can talk more, REALLY!



I CAN!!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 20, 2005)

Time to BUMP it up to the top...........keep those donations coming.......


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2005)

I can't wait to see the new total!!!! Ginny????

Karin, thank you again so very much for your extremely generous match. I know it has made a big difference!








WE ONLY HAVE 4 DAYS TO GO!!!! 3 DAYS BY MAIL!!!

Your postman called me, he/she is waiting to pick up your donation and get it to Ginny.

This mission is about helping others, and how thankful you are this year!

4 days to go, just asking for a $4 donation to CMHR from each LB Forum Member.

Thanks to each and everyone of you who have donated, offered gifts and matches.

And for those who have helped to keep this thread active!!





To donate:

www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Paypal button on most pages, use paypal button on the left of the pages.

Or by mail:

Virginia St. Pierre

735 Chestnut Lane

Berryville, VA 22611


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 21, 2005)

So what's the current total - (with or without Karin's generous matching!)

bump???

Inquiring minds want to know!!

JJay


----------



## Jag and Inti's Mom (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so sorry I did not do this earlier. My kids are such gifts. Every day I learn from them. Patience on some days, persistence on others and always the joy of having fun. I am sending my donation in, I just wish I could send in what they are worth to me, but that much I just don't have.

Thanks for doing the work with the rescue. If you ever need help in the Dayton area in Ohio, just let me know. I am putting in an extra stall when we build out our barn, just in case. One never knows the gifts we are given.

Thanks again.

Nancy


----------



## virginia (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi everybody.

Here is the LATE update.

Now this will only be for the Paypal donations and checks received since the last up date. It does not include the checks for the Karins matching amounts. (Being the bookkeeper, I don't count anything till it's in my hot little hand LOL). It also does not include Karins matching amount. That will be up soon.

Carolyn (Frankie) has had a death in the family and probably won't be posting much. How about by the time she gets back, we will have reached her goal of $4,444.44!!!!! Comeon, there's still time. I'll be counting checks mailed right up to Thanksgiving. Please Please Please, Carolyn has worked SOOO hard and has had such a bad year, let's do it for her and for ALL the needey Minis out there.





Todays total

$2,303.79











Now remember this does not include the pledged checks or Karins donation YET!!

Ginny StP


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 21, 2005)

That's great. I've sent $55 already I'm going to send another $21 in the mail today. It'll be over nighted so it gets there in time. This amount will be form my mom and my 2 legged kids.

Keep up the good work everyone.

Ginny- did you get my PM? let me know.

Christy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2005)

Come on guys!!!!!!








Just a few more days to go!!!!! You have listened to me and put up with me for weeks!!!!

Not too many days left for you to...............get your donation sent later.

Later is almost here!!!

I hope the decision to donate is easy for you,,,,,,,,,,because by sending in your donation, it makes the decision easier for CMHR when it comes to helping a mini in need. We sure do not want them to hesitate because of money.

Let's not make money an issue for them, let's all pull together our $4!!!!!

We only have 3 full days!!!!! Mail only the next 2!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2005)

CMHR Current Rescues

Above is a link to see the current rescues being cared for by CMHR.

Please take the time to clink on the link, visit the current rescues and see exactly what your donation is doing.

This page would not even exist without you.

Even you would like more information on the Rescue, navigate through the other pages by using the above link as well.

As you reflect on this holiday season, I hope you take a few minutes to view this page and be more grateful, one of these horses are not yours.



And be thankful that if it were one of your horses, CMHR would be there for them.

You all have been so kind, it is greatly appreciated and you all have made me so much more thankful, for so many things!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2005)

Gosh, I know everyone has to be busy, getting ready for a wonderful Thanksgiving day!








But I sure hope you take a few minutes to get to the CMHR web page, and visit the Paypal button, or get a check written and in the mail to Ginny.





With all the totals, we are still about $1,800.00 short of our goal!!!!!!

YOU can make a difference!


----------



## minimama (Nov 22, 2005)

I was gone when the match was offered so I missed it. I am so sorry!

I have just sent my donation through Paypal. $500.00 in memory of my Grandmother and also for my Grandfather who is about to pass on. They both loved the minis and this is for them.

Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas!

Ok, who's next??? Come on you guys, go through the cushions on your couches and empty those jacket pockets hanging in the closet, and donate donate donate!!!!!! Putting money away for a rainy day doesn't have to mean a rainy day for you, there are lots of horses out there who are having rainy days. Push those Paypal buttons....lick those stamps and envelopes...let's save those horses!!!!!


----------



## virginia (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, with MINIMAMA donation and Karins matching funds and just a few more from you guys, we might actually reach our goal. Stacy and Karin, I don't know how to thank you guys for such generous donations. Please know, I LOVE you both!!!!

Ginny StP


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2005)

> I have just sent my donation through Paypal. $500.00 in memory of my Grandmother and also for my Grandfather who is about to pass on. They both loved the minis and this is for them.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 22, 2005)

That's wonderful!!!!









I just sent my other $21 out today by mail.

Christy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2005)

I've got to say, when I see donations of that size, I do not see dollar signs, I only see the number of miniatures it is going to help.

Thank you so very very much!!!!











It has been a tough day, I lost my favorite Aunt, you know, the really cool Aunt everyone has. This thread today, sure took away some of the sorrow.

Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2005)

WE NEED MONEY!!!!!




WE NEED MONEY!!!!!




WE NEED MONEY!!!!!




WE NEED MONEY!!!!!




WE NEED MONEY!!!!!















WE NEED MONEY!!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2005)

Posted for Ginny StP.... She's having trouble posting..

"This is my third try to get this on here...............................

I hope this one makes it. I've been trying to post this now for a while, I know, I know, I've got AOL, 'Nuf said.

Ok Total for Nov 22, 05

Hold on to your hats








We have had several very generous gifts today



and ..are you ready...!!!

Yesterdays total $2,303.79

TODAY $3,123.79








AND this still does not reflect Karins pledged checks and her matching amount!!! I have a good feeling that we will make Carolyns Goal of $4,444.44








Ginny StP


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2005)

Holly Horse,,,,,,what an awesome total!!!!!

I just know we can reach the original goal!!!








Ok, it is time, FOR MY MATCH!!








My son has donated, twice, and I had not yet given for me.

I am so very very thankful for Prints and all she has been through and recovered from and have learned so much from her strength.

For Prints, her is my match:

I need 3 people to donate, $111.11 a piece, this being your first donation, you can't already have donated.

and I will then donate, $111.11,,,,,,,,X's 4(the 3 others) for a grand total of $444.44





If you have already donated, go find a friend!!!! I need 3 previous folks to donate!!! Post it here!!! Surely after all you have listened to, you'll do it just to make me go away!!!

Or,,,,,,donate $50 and receive a CMHR T-Shirt.

Or give anything you can, $1, or $2, it does not matter. Each and every dime given, adds up!!! I am not just feeding you a line. This $4 Mission was started to give ALL a chance to be able to help. We felt it was a dollar amount most could do.

Due to Thursday being Thanksgiving, I think we have about 32 hours to go!!!!

Please help!!!!! You will be rewarded, many times over!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2005)

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeezzzeeeeee make me go away!!!!!!





To do that, get CMHR to their goal!!!!!

We got about 31 good hours to go!!!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 22, 2005)

Frankie, you are a true gem, and I hope those late contributors are ready to turn out their pockets for their match!!! RAH RAH SIS BOOM BAH!!!!

Just wanted to also send you a big long hard hug (((((Carolyn))))) I am soo sooooo sorry for the loss of your aunt. You have had a tuff year, but I am sure that this little mission of love will help you through.


----------



## minimama (Nov 22, 2005)

Ah shoot! I shoulda waited, I coulda hada T-shirt!





Ok guys, too late for me, but not too late for those of you waiting for that last moment to bring it all home and make the goal!! Good news.....Paypal is open 24/7 and now you can get a match and a T-shirt too for just a bit extra donation!

Come on....help Carolyn spend that money burning a hole in her pocket! Can't you just see the smoke? We know you all want to donate and were just waiting for that right moment, well, here it is!

Paypal...Paypal...Paypal.........


----------



## virginia (Nov 23, 2005)

Just giving this a bump before I head to bed. Can't wait to see what comes in the mail tomorrow!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2005)

It's the last big day!!!!! Thanksgiving is tomorrow!!!!!




















The last few weeks has gone soooooo fast, you can wait no longer!!!!

At this time I would like to offer a huge thanks to Mary Lou for allowing us to take up so much of the board. Have you ever seen sooooo many pages!!!!

Mary Lou, thank you so very very much. I'm sorry you had to put up with me so long, I know it can be tough, but it sure is for a great cause.





Thanks for a great board!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2005)

In case you don't have time to read allllll these pages.

We have a match going on!!!






I need 3 people to donate, $111.11 a piece, this being your first donation, you can't already have donated.

and I will then donate, $111.11,,,,,,,,X's 4(the 3 others) for a grand total of $444.44

If you have already donated, go find a friend!!!! I need 3 previous folks to donate!!! Post it here!!! Surely after all you have listened to, you'll do it just to make me go away!!!

Any and all pennies, dimes and quarters accepted!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2005)

This is Prints, helping out in the barn yard, raising money for CMHR. She has been working for months to give a donation.

She is a very thankful little girl!

Won't you join her!!!!!!


----------



## justjinx (Nov 23, 2005)

ok, i sent in my wisconsin match money this morning--i only saw 2 wisconsin people donate last weekend but if there are more i will send additional (i did send in for 6) plus i ordered a cookbook for a christmas gift (or maybe for a new pondlake stables coop cooking effort



)....its not alot but may buy a couple of bales of hay.....

happy thanksgiving everyone!

thanks for all your efforts, carolyn!

jennifer





edited for spelling.....oops


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, my runts just pooled some of their allowance money to help out!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2005)

uhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]It is a jungle out there!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]And some minis are in the midst!!!!!![/SIZE]

It is up to you and me, to get them back into the sunshine!!!

[SIZE=14pt]But to do that, we need for you to send,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,[/SIZE]


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt]PLEASE DIG DEEP IN YOUR POCKETS[/SIZE]

Every penny, nickel, dime or ??????????? helps CMHR help the mini's in

horrible situations. I look out at my well fed cared for horses and thank

God I've got them. They are well fed, and cared for but there are some

out there that are not.

Next picture is of Az Sunny.

We still don't know if he will ever be able to be placed. He was left in a pen

alone and thrown water and thoroughbred feed once a week. the pan in the second picture was filled with his food for the week. The barrel in the other

picture was filled once a week. It was terrible by the end of the week it was low

water level and scuzzy..
















Sunny today at foster home with Stacy and Brian.











Sunny seems to be having mental issues that we are hoping to overcome.

Look at the horror this guy lived in and imagine his distress.

[SIZE=14pt]"FREE TO RUN AND FINALLY BE A HORSE"[/SIZE]

Please help us help them!!!!


----------



## minimama (Nov 23, 2005)

OMG! How can anyone resist helping that beautiful boy. I just want to bring him home and love on him for the rest of his life!!!

Dig in those pockets you guys! Come on, time is running out! Not just donation time, but time for these wonderful animals to be helped. Yes, there will be more animals that need us too later on, but these guys need us now. Help, help help,

One less beer for dad, one less cigarette, one less Jamba Juice (this one is for me



) one less pepsi, that is all it takes, give up a pepsi, or a beer, or a cigarette, or a trip to the movies, or an apple for your horse, so these horses can have food and love.

I hope and pray that none of my horses ever need CMHR but if they do, I hope and pray there will be the money it takes to save them. But that can't happen without YOU!!!


----------



## littlesteppers (Nov 23, 2005)

Gotto tell you guys after looking through pictures of these poor minis...how can anybody sit and eat that BIG turkey and all when you know some of these poor creatures are starving??

Just take a good look at the horse that Donna Posted (and it got lucky!! HUGS Donna!!) I know I couldn't enjoy my meal without giving something!!


----------



## runaway ranch (Nov 23, 2005)

You've got my donation.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2005)

HEY!!!!!!!

Yeah, YOU!








I just checked,



we haven't heard from you yet!!!!

Not much time to go!!!!!!!!!!

Just one day to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2005)

SUNNY RUNNING AND JUST BEING A HORSE FOR ONCE IN HIS LIFE!!!





See the before pictures of Sunny in my last post....








[SIZE=21pt] "FREE AT LAST, I'M FREE AT LAST"[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2005)

Come on you wonderful mini owners!!!!








Prints and I have $111.11 to give, but it is a match!!!!

We need 3 others to do it before us!!!!!








3 of you give $111.11 a piece, and we will too, making it a total of $444.44























WE CAN DO IT!!!! YES WE CAN!!!!!


----------



## virginia (Nov 23, 2005)

Just a quick update tonight....Mail takes a long time to get my little town of Berryville, so I'm expecting big things on Friday

Yesterday $3,123.79

Today 11/23 $3, 189.79

Little by little we're getting there.

Happy Thanksgiving to ALL!!!

Ginny StP


----------



## kaykay (Nov 23, 2005)

i just want everyone to know how thankful i am FOR ALL OF YOU!!! I was so worried about this years fundraiser as i knew it was so hard for everyone to give again so soon after we all gave to the hurricane fund. But once again you guys all dug deep and gave to the minis in need!!! From the bottom of my heart THANK YOU


----------



## Candleliteranch (Nov 23, 2005)

OK FRANKIE!!!!









You got me!! Done in the nick of time! And for the rest of you procrastinators









Yes YOU!! Hurry up almost out of time!


----------



## fourhorses (Nov 24, 2005)

Donation via snail mail on Friday from my 3 biggies, my 2 minis and in memory of Ringo. Sorry to arrive so late in the game.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2005)

A very Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!!!

And a huge thank you to all who have donated!!! I know it will be up to a week to get the final total!!

Times can be tough, we do understand that as we are all in that situation come winter time. Many, mini's out there thank you for keeping them in your thoughts and for you donatin that will give them a better way of life.





If you are reading this today, have not yet donated, but would like to, Paypal is OPEN today!!! Donatins are still being accepted through snail mail as well.

We know you are busy with the Holiday season, and if you just get to your donation tomorrow, it is greatly appreciated!!

Thank you again for all you have given, and especially for putting up with me. That in itself can be a task!

Mini people are for sure, the best!


----------



## minimama (Nov 24, 2005)

Aaahhhhhhhhh.........this was on the second page!! That is a big no no! LOL

Here is a big Thanksgiving Day *BUMP*

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!!


----------



## virginia (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey we have a new total. People were pushing the Paypal button!!!








$,3249.79


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi -- was this the FINAL total? $3,249.79???

Inquiring minds want to know --- looks good to me -- but hoping you got the $4,444.44

JJay


----------



## justjinx (Nov 30, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing! jennifer


----------



## virginia (Nov 30, 2005)

F I N A L - U P D A T E








I want to give my heartfelt thanks to Carolyn



for taking on this wonderful task, day in and day out she kept everyone going, and going and going, well you get the idea!!!! Carolyn, YOU ROCK!!

And you want to know who else ROCKS!! You guys, somehow you dug deep into your pockets for Katrina Mini Rescue and made that a wonderful success. Now you've dug even deeper for CMHR. I am blown away cause, to tell the truth I did not expect a whole lot so soon after the Hurricane. Yet, you did and passed way above my expectations, thank you so very much. Take a bow everyone cause you deserve it.

















$3,741.79





Ginny StP


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Christy


----------

